# Happy Birthday, Got Garlic!



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 4, 2019)

Wishing you a bee-utiful day today and always!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 4, 2019)

Happy birthday GG!


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday GG, have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 4, 2019)

Hauoli la hanau *GG*, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2019)

Here's to a great Birthday GG, and a spectacular year!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 4, 2019)

Happy birthday to you!  Here's to a great upcoming year!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi friends! Thanks for your birthday wishes! I had a wonderful day and an even better dinner out with DH. He gave me an afternoon of pampering at my favorite spa, including a massage and mani-pedi  Such a sweetheart.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 5, 2019)

Happy Birthday GG

Josie


----------



## taxlady (Jun 6, 2019)

Oh phooey, I seem to have been missing the birthday threads.

Belated Happy Birthday GG.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 6, 2019)

Thank you, Josie and TL [emoji2]


----------

